# Pschotherapy sessions



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

hi allI've just started seeing a psychologist hopefully to help me with my IBS which I believe is mostly anxiety driven. The first few sessions have been interesting and very logical.I do have Mikes tapes but to be honest I've had a hard time sticking with them, I think the furthest I've got has been up to day 10 or so. Mostly, it's the time factor, especially if we have visitors staying for a weekend etc.My question really is, should I start the tapes again and try and do them along with my psychotherapy?







And also is anyone else (especially in the UK) attending psychotherapy at the moment?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Mrs. Nookie,We have had this question before - Mike says to ask your psychotherapist if this would be OK - explain that the program is based on IBS and the anxiety that goes with it - they will know if you should do the program at the same time. Of course, if you do both, it might be hard to know which method is working! Another BB member is considering doing both live therapy and the program simultaneously after asking their therapist, so it can be an option.Hope you find some answers - I was so bad with my IBS I couldn't make appointments - always had to cancel for fear of an accident - hopefully you will get sorted...Best wishes to you.


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Marilyn







That's quite valid point you made that if I do both then I wont know what is working or not.Could you point me in the direction of the previous question you mention? I'll have a wee look and see if it relates to my situation also.


----------

